# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  .|سندويتشــآآت ســريعه ..~

## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكــمـ ..]*





*المقادير

خبز رقيق او خبزلبنانى مفصول عن بعض
كاسين دجاج مسلوق ومفروم
قطع من الطماطم المفرومه
شرايح من الجبن السلايز
اوراق خس

الطريقه

يفرش الخبز بعد تسخينه قليل ونضع عليه الدجاج والطماطم والجبن والخس
ويلف كما فى الصوره
ويوضع فى صحن التقديم ...*

----------


## ليلاس

*سندويش بالبنه أو جبنة فيتا*


 



*المقادير

لبنه
جبنة فيتا
خيار
شرايح توست*

*الطريقه بالصور ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*سندويشات المورتديلا حارة*

*المقادير
خبز عربي
مورتديلا حارة
ماستردا(الخردل)
شرائح جبنة
طماطم وخس
علبة تونه بصلصلةالطماطم

الطريقة بآلصوره*

----------


## ليلاس

*سندويشات الدجاج ..~*




 


*المقادير
نصف كوب مايونيز بنكهة الليمون او الثوم
كوب من الدجاج المسلوق مسبقا ، بارد ومفروم
نصف كوب خس مفروم
خيار مبشور
حلقات من الطماطم
جبن سلايز>> العدد حسب عدد السندويشات

الطريقة

تزال اطراف التوست بالسكين
يخلط الدجاج بالمايونيز والخيار والخس
تمسح طبقتي الخبز بالمايونيز
توضح حلقات الطماطم اولا
ثم كمية من خلطة الدجاج
وتحشى بهذه الطريقة كل التوست او الخبز
ثم يقسم إلى نصفين ويقدم بجوار الصلصة المفضلة وتزين بالزيتون الأخضر
*

----------


## ليلاس

*سندويشات بالخضار والجبنة البيضاء*



 








*المقادير
نصف كوب جبنة فيتا قليلة الملح
ملفوف احمر مفروم ناعما
حلقات من الخيار والطماطم
كمية قليلة من المايونيز
جبنة سلايز

الطريقة

مثل الطريقةالسابقة لكن لا يخلط المايونيز بالمقادير
يمسح الخبز من الجهتين بالمايونيز
ثم تدهن جبنة الفيتا عليها
وتصف الخضروات داخل الساندويتش
يقسم إلى قسمين ويوضع داخل الطبق*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

يم يم يم 

تسلم يمناااااااااك على الوصفات الطيبه واللذيذة

ويعطيك الف عاااااااااافيه

يحفظك ربي

----------


## ليلاس

* ربي يسلمك و يعااافيك غنااتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضوور المشرف ..*

*نــورتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## looovely

اممممممم..يم يـــمي
شكلها مرررره مغري ومشهي
ابغى سندويتش اللبنة بصراحة هههههههه
أني ما ادخل هـ القسم..ومايصادف ادخله الا واني جوعانه
هههههههه شكلها الجوع ياىخذني له عن طريق الا شعور خخخخخ
يسلموووووو ليلاس عـ الطرح الغير شكل
ماننحرم منك يارب
في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي غنااتي ع الحضوور اللطيف ..*

*نـــورتي ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم منكـ ..*

----------


## ليث هاشم

مشكورة جبيبتي 
تسلمي على الوصفات 

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سندويشاات شهيه وسهله*
*يسلمووو ليلاس ع النقل اللذييييذ*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*ودوم منوورتناا*
*لاعدم يارب*
*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## ليلاس

> مشكورة جبيبتي 
> 
> تسلمي على الوصفات  
> تحياتي



 
* العفو خيتي ..*

*الله يسلمك يا رب ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> *سندويشاات شهيه وسهله*
> *يسلمووو ليلاس ع النقل اللذييييذ*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
> *ودوم منوورتناا*
> *لاعدم يارب*
> *تحياتي لكِ*



 
* يعااافيك ربي غناااتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور ..*

*النور بوجودك ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## كــاريس

س‘ـريعين و ش‘ـهيين ..

تسلمي ( ليلآس .. على الطرح الرااااائع .. 


تحياااتي ..)

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك ..*

*مرورك الأروع غنااتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

سندويش 
سندويش 
عشانا خله سندويش
يسلموا

----------


## همس الصمت

مرة مرة مشهيين
اشتهيت آكل منهم ..
الله يعطيك العافية ليلاس غناتي
على الطرح المشهي واللزيز ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

> سندويش 
> سندويش 
> عشانا خله سندويش
> 
> *عوآآفي ..~*
> يسلموا



*ربي يسلمك ..*

*تسلمين يــ الغالية ع الطلة ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> مرة مرة مشهيين
> 
> اشتهيت آكل منهم ..
> 
> *عواافي عليك غناتي ..*
> الله يعطيك العافية ليلاس غناتي
> على الطرح المشهي واللزيز ..
> 
> موفقة لكل خير ..



 
*الله يعافيك حبوبـهـ ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور الجميل ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*روووووووعة*
*تسلمي ليلاس غناتي على الوصفات الحلوة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسلمك و يعافيك يــــ الغالية ..*

*إطلالتك الأروع ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------

